# [portage] demasquer Fantomas^W une categorie

## Trevoke

Ordonc! (non, non, c'est pas une insulte, mais c'est peut-etre pas du francais non plus).

Je suis sur qu'il y a une facon intelligente de demasquer / changer le keyword de toute une categorie d'ebuilds.

Disons, au hasard, par exemple ...

```
dev-ruby
```

J'ai essaye de faire

```
dev-ruby/* ~x86
```

Mais je me suis pris un bide. Est-ce que quelqu'un a une idee?

----------

## brubru

```
dev-ruby/* ~x86
```

Ça marche (avec paludis   :Rolling Eyes:  )

Sinon, avec portage, il doit bien y avoir des scripts pour générer la liste des paquets,

tiens un one-line vite fait:

```

cat="dev-ruby" ; for p in $(ls  /usr/portage/$cat) ; do echo -e "dev-ruby/$p\t\t~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords/$cat ; done

```

note: package.keywords doit être un répertoire.

note2: commande à refaire chaque fois q'un paquet est ajouté à la catégorie   :Crying or Very sad: .

Bruno

----------

## boozo

'alute

+1 burbru (hormis le plébiscite pour paludis   :Razz:  )

Cette fonctionnalité - ajout d'atomes par catégories - n'est pas dispo dans portage à ma connaissance mais la boucle for donnée en exemple fait très bien l'affaire en contournement.

btw, ton français est encore très bien je te rassure ^^ mais ça s'écrit en 2 mots et ce n'est pas une interjection.

Ça permet i.e. de reprendre le cours d'un récit le plus souvent après une digression plus ou moins longue

----------

## Trevoke

@boozo: Et ben en italien c'est un seul mot d'abord. Hein. Et mon papa il tabasse ton papa.

@boozo, @burbru: Bon, alors je passe a paludis  :Wink:  La derniere fois que je l'ai essaye, il etait en super-beta, donc si ca se trouve il est utilisable maintenant. Sinon, ben je vais me faire un petit shell script a lancer pour chaque eix-sync..  :Smile: 

C'est dommage que ca ne soit pas une fonctionnalite de portage, quand meme.

----------

## brubru

Bin, les '*' dans les fichiers de conf c'est vraiment le truc qui me fait garder paludis, un coup de */*::mon_repository ~x86 et hop c'est parti pour tous casser   :Smile: . Cela dit je crois que pkgcore gère ça aussi (mais pas avec la même syntaxe).

Sinon, il y a un bug ouvert pour le support dans portage : ability to use category-based entries in package.keywords.

Bruno.

----------

